# Gotrek vs A Space Marine



## mussbello (Nov 17, 2010)

Just for fun guys ....I'm a massive black library fan. Both 40k and warhammer. The scenario is this - can the famous slayer with his magic axe defeat a standard space Marine armed with a combat blade - no power or chain weapons or guns. The marine is wearing power armour though. I'm taking Gotrek for the win - if he can take a demon he can kill an astartes.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

With that axe he's taken down DPs, trolls, giants and dragons. An unarmed marine wouldn't standa chance.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

With the Axe that is probably one of Grimnir's fabled axes? Hell I'd give it to Gotrek against virtually *any* marine not just a standard 'trooper', but against a normal Astartes he could probably just use a basic axe without any magical properties.


----------



## mussbello (Nov 17, 2010)

I actually thought the marine would get more support .... let's make it more interesting then....what troop type from 40k could take down gotrek and why ?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Troop Type? None?

We're talking Special Character minimum to take down the combat beast that is Gotrek.


----------



## mussbello (Nov 17, 2010)

So its gonna take a ragnar blackmane type fighter to match him. Makes you realise how utterly solid gotrek is !


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Pfft Ragnar would be owned, I'm talking Calgar/Grimnar/Mephiston/Ghazghkull minimum.


----------



## mussbello (Nov 17, 2010)

So its gonna take a ragnar blackmane type fighter to match him. Makes you realise how utterly solid gotrek is !


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd say Gotrek is...roughly synonymous with Kharn the Betrayer, in terms of 40k. Perhaps he has a 4+ invulnerable save instead of power armor, but in terms of melee capability...that's the closest that you'll get.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Pfft Ragnar would be owned, I'm talking Calgar/Grimnar/Mephiston/Ghazghkull minimum.


hahahahaha. Ragnar could kick Calgar's bionic ass. lol

Gotrek wins.... always. Why? The gods won't let him die.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

Gotrek is the real reason the Emperor is on his golden throne.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

It wasn't a company of Grey Knight's that sent Angron back to the warp - Gotrek challenged him to a drinking competition and he lost

~O


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Gotrek only knows one element of the periodic table, the element of surprise!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

So its becoma a chuck gotrek thread..let the Cliches begin!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Mephiston, Dante, Calgar, Grimmnar, Abbadon, Lucius(even he if he loses, he wins) Take away his fancy axe though, and he's not so clear cut


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

But his long association with the Axe has made him tougher and stronger than your average dwarf so even with a normal axe I'd still be placing bets on him against a 'normal' Astartes.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

The real eye of terror is Gotrek's...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

mussbello said:


> So its gonna take a ragnar blackmane type fighter to match him. Makes you realise how utterly solid gotrek is !


Blackmane hasn't defeated a Chaos Lord of a level equivalent to Typhus a couple of weeks after defeating a Warpstone enfused Chaos Dragon (although to be fair, that was his Musician Bard friend), immediately followed by having a mountain drop on him, only to climb out and kill a Black Orc Warboss and his Shaman riding a Giant spider plus a horde of his boyz while fighting off a Mercenary Brigand army, again a couple of weeks after defeating a Bloodthirster, which wasn't long after saving Nuln from certain destruction.

Gotrek would give a Primarch a run for their money.


----------



## mussbello (Nov 17, 2010)

So is the real question - is gotrek the hardest warhammer or warhammer 40k character and if not then who is harder ? I love the slayer but for starters - leman russ or angron as described in the HH books could surely nail him ?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Marine. Gotrek is charging towards him, so the Astartes plants his combat blade to the hilt, via a throw, into the Dwarf’s carotid/cranium. :grin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

It depends on who the Marine is. If we're including Primarchs and maybe Chapter Masters than I would take their side, but anybody Captain or Lower then, even though I haven't read G&F, I'd Say Gotrek.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Gotrek would beat all, even Lucius the eternal because he would be pissed that he survived again and is still seeking his doom!


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

Gotrek could punch a space marine so hard that his Primarch would feel it.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Mephiston, Dante, Calgar, Grimmnar, Abbadon, Lucius(even he if he loses, he wins) Take away his fancy axe though, and he's not so clear cut


Doesn't the person who beats lucius have to feel enthusiasm or pleasure for beating him in order to start changing into him. Cause if anything Gotrek would be pissed off that he won so I don't think the curse would get him.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Plus his super axe wouldn't allow Lucius to take over Gotrek's body anyway.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

mussbello said:


> So is the real question - is gotrek the hardest warhammer or warhammer 40k character and if not then who is harder ? I love the slayer but for starters - leman russ or angron as described in the HH books could surely nail him ?


They aren't blessed by 3 Gods carrying one of the weapons created by the Head of the Gods who single handedly stopped the equivalent of a Black Crusade, said to be the reincarnation of said God, trying to die, but having not yet found someone to good enough to kill him.

And when that include Orc Hordes, Human Brigand Armies, Bloodthirsters and their attached hordes, Vampires, Chaos Lords, Dragons, Giants, and huge Poisoned Rat Hordes, with at most only a couple of mates behind his back, you realise just how much of a pansy Leman Russ is considering he took a Legion of Marines to take on the Thousand Suns.

Although, to be fair, sling shots are his weakness.


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Arkeoptrix said:


> The real eye of terror is Gotrek's...



Thats what really formed the eye of terror, when Gotrek lost his eye.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't really see how Gotrek will survive against a hail of bolter shells, but in h2h,, I suppose if you assume a fantasy bloodthirster is equivalent to a 40k bloodthirster, the I guess he's almost unstoppable


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Let's make this interesting. 1 trillion hormagaunts vs. Gotrek.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Blackmane hasn't defeated a Chaos Lord of a level equivalent to Typhus a couple of weeks after defeating a Warpstone enfused Chaos Dragon (although to be fair, that was his Musician Bard friend), immediately followed by having a mountain drop on him, only to climb out and kill a Black Orc Warboss and his Shaman riding a Giant spider plus a horde of his boyz while fighting off a Mercenary Brigand army, again a couple of weeks after defeating a Bloodthirster, which wasn't long after saving Nuln from certain destruction.
> 
> Gotrek would give a Primarch a run for their money.


You forgot the part where a few weeks after all this he goes on to take on a powerful vampire, and a few days after that takes out a Chaos infused Giant. 






dark angel said:


> The Marine. Gotrek is charging towards him, so the Astartes plants his combat blade to the hilt, via a throw, into the Dwarf’s carotid/cranium. :grin:


Correction - Gotrek is charging towards the marine; marine throws his combat blade; Gotrek casually bats it out of the with a backhand swipe of his axe; Gotrek promptly slices the unarmed Marine in two. Gotrek wins.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> I don't really see how Gotrek will survive against a hail of bolter shells, but in h2h,, I suppose if you assume a fantasy bloodthirster is equivalent to a 40k bloodthirster, the I guess he's almost unstoppable


I don't see how the hail of bolter shells can survive Gotrek.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Honestly, the way he's written, a hail of bolter shells would just, well. Miss. Also, shooting Gotrek in the Cranium simultaneously hits both his heaviest armor and his least vital spot. 

Gotrek against a tirllion 'nids? Gotrek. The nids would eventually tire out. Gotrek has more beer.


----------

